# Experience with Golden visa



## CK18 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello guys,
My family and I are interested in the golden visa scheme for Portugal through real estate investment. 
I head from some folks that the full process takes tremendous time +8 years (from initial application, up until applying for citizenship and eventually getting it)
Can somebody please share their personal experience?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

CK18 said:


> Hello guys,
> My family and I are interested in the golden visa scheme for Portugal through real estate investment.
> I head from some folks that the full process takes tremendous time +8 years (from initial application, up until applying for citizenship and eventually getting it)
> Can somebody please share their personal experience?


I have no experience with the golden visa, but in general, golden visa or no, the legal residency requirement (among other requirements) for Portuguese naturalisation is five years, which is not very long when compared to some other European countries.


----------



## LuciaFragoso (Jul 15, 2020)

CK18 said:


> Hello guys,
> My family and I are interested in the golden visa scheme for Portugal through real estate investment.
> I head from some folks that the full process takes tremendous time +8 years (from initial application, up until applying for citizenship and eventually getting it)
> Can somebody please share their personal experience?


Hi,
I work in the real estate sector and the informartion that I have is that it should take much less than that. At this exact moment the SEF desk that is in charge of doing the biometric scheduling is closed for the time being but you can open the golden visa process to start things going. 
With Golden visa you get a residency permit for 5 years (that needs to be renovated - during this COVID situation every 2 years, the permit may be renovated for a total of 6 years-needs to be checked as this may change) after those 5/6 years you can then apply for Portuguese nationality.

Please let me know in case I can help you further.
Kind regards,
Lúcia Fragoso


----------



## bryanmumbai (Aug 4, 2021)

CK18 said:


> Hello guys,
> My family and I are interested in the golden visa scheme for Portugal through real estate investment.
> I head from some folks that the full process takes tremendous time +8 years (from initial application, up until applying for citizenship and eventually getting it)
> Can somebody please share their personal experience?


Hi 
I used to be in Dubai and now currently in Portugal n D2 Entrepreneur visa. I too have a real Estate company and the feedback information provided by Lucia is right. Actually There is a process and sometime it takes time as you are all aware that the local authority SEF who does Biometric and everything was due to Covid-19 situation and now they have started the scheduling of appointment and hope things will speed up. However you may reach me too if assistance required

Thanks & Regards,
Brayan Noronha


----------

